
Microsoft Unleashes Salesforce.com Contender - kyro
http://www.redherring.com/Home/24157
======
redorb
I don't think I would trust my data of all my customers and sale cycles to MS.
Also I think online apps scare the average user because there is no physical
copy on your machine that you know is there... and you never know who can see
your data on the cloud.

------
aneesh
Microsoft has had some impressive new releases, and some outright flops. Will
this be a Surface or a Vista? The biggest thing Microsoft has going for it is
that Office (and especially Outlook) still has a strangehold on the enterprise
market.

------
dangoldin
Does anyone else get the feeling that MS is just playing catch up and
releasing whatever seems popular?

------
justindz
Microsoft Dynamics CRM Online Professional Plus _Human Ear Edition_?

------
edw519
I saw a demo of this and it sucked.

Then the salesman said, "This is the only CRM that seamlessly integrates with
the contacts you already have in Outlook."

So it doesn't have to be good. They'll probably shove, er a, sell 100 million
of these.

~~~
RyanGWU82
The worst part is that his claim is totally, absolutely, positively false.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=outlook%20crm%20integration>

